# Kia ora!!



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy to hear you gave it a second chance...you won't regret it! More fun than a barrel full of monkeys!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome! good to see more kiwis on here.



justdust said:


> More fun than a barrel full of monkeys!


i don't know... i could imagine that being pretty fun, fieces and all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, good to see kiwis! Hey everyone...

I've just returned to NZ after another season in the northern hemi. I am new and it's good to see there's people in my neck of the woods! I've been riding for about 4 years...have done a few seasons in Fernie and Lake Tahoe and a few days here and there in Europe and more around the US. 

Lamb, good that you gave snowboarding another go. The first time I learned I absolutely hated it as well! But now, snowboarding is pretty much my life. It's on my mind 24/7...from cloudy, snowy days riding powder, trees and steeps to sunny rad park days and everything in between. Well, maybe except for cold, deathly bulletproof ice days... 

I'm in the south island so if anyone is ever this way, gimme a heads up, I'm keen to meet up and shred!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

There is no snow in New Zealand, only tussock and rock...


----------

